# Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig



## Bloodhour86 (22. Mai 2010)

*Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

Hi ..

Bin stolzer besitzer von Split Second ... 

habe gestern das game installiert , gespielt und danach mal Fraps angeschmissen .... Musste feststellen das ich mir nur konstant 30 FPS anzeigt ... will das spiel nicht mehr ??? Vsync ist aus .. 

Jemand Erfahrung mit Split Second + FPS ????


----------



## Galford (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*



Bloodhour86 schrieb:


> Hi ..
> 
> Bin stolzer besitzer von Split Second ...
> 
> ...


 

Ja, das Spiel ist auf 30 Fps beschränkt (egal ob mit oder ohne vsync). Ob das mit einem Patch noch geändert wird, will ich zwar nicht ausschließen, bezweifle es aber.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...lationen/100763-split-second-oder-blur-3.html


----------



## Killboy13 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

Ich hab das Problem das es bei mir auf den höchstens Einstellungen .... naja nicht 100% flüssig läuft ... also es laggt schon bisschen ..

Mein System:

i7 920 2,66 Ghz
3 GB RAM OCZ 1333 DDR3
Asus P6T Deluxe
Gainward GTX 260


----------



## Nomad (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

Jap wie Galford bereits sagte ist das Spiel auf 30 FPS limitiert. Angeblich (d.h. ich weiß es nicht genau) ist es auf Konsolen auch auf 30 FPS limitiert. Ob es mit einem Patch entfernt wird weiß ich nicht/ist noch nicht bekannt.

@Killboy13: Hast du vielleicht ein zu hohes AA-Level an ?


----------



## Bloodhour86 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

ich meine mal es läuft flüssig , aber es wundert mich nur das es 30 fps anzeigt !!!


----------



## Killboy13 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

hmmm das is aber doof ... wäre doch besser wenn die die fps grenze offen machen ? 

ich mein was bringt es denn diese grenze ? o.OO


----------



## Nomad (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

soweit ich weiß , erzeugt ein FPS Grenze ein gleichmäßiges Bild ,also es läuft dann gefühl i-wie anders. Ach ihr wisst schon was ich meine


----------



## Killboy13 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

AA kann man garnet einstellen ..

und wenn hier schon die Sprache von V Sync war ... was is das eigentlich ? Bringt das ein besseres Bild oder schlechteres ?


----------



## ATImania (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

AA stellt man automatisch "Ein", wenn man auf "Sehr Hoch" zockt! Auf den Einstellungen "Hoch" zockt man genau wie in "Sehr Hoch", nur ohne AA. 

Das Game wurde (gerade beim AA) schlecht programmiert! Selbst eine 400€ Karte knickt bei AA (Sehr Hoch) auf teilweise unter 30 Fps ein! Also entweder:

a.) Auf Patch warten
b.) Damit zufrieden geben
c.) Wieder verkaufen


----------



## Killboy13 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

Achso eine schlechte Performence an sich ... ja okey ...  

Dann spiel ich einfach auf Hoch und fertig ... warte bis Patch kommt ..


----------



## Wolf78 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*



Bloodhour86 schrieb:


> Hi ..
> 
> Bin stolzer besitzer von Split Second ...
> 
> ...




Das geilste Spiel aller Zeiten. Zock ich auch gerade . Hammer Grafik - Maximum Auflösung/Details  . Top Speed . H-A-M-M-E-R


----------



## Bloodhour86 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

Naja geschmackssache mit geilsten spiel aller zeiten , es ist nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Zergoras (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

Es ist mal was anderes und es macht schon ziemlich viel Spaß, besonders im Split Screen sehr geil mit überleben bei den Trucks. Macht richtig viel Spaß. 
Ein Problem gibts aber, kann man Tastatur und Gamepad zusammen nicht nutzen? Ging irgendwie nicht, an einer Tastatur gings dann aber. Und manchmal lenkt der Wagen im Split Screen automatisch nach links oder rechts, sind immer ganz bestimmte Stellen auf ner Strecke. Noch jemand das Problem?
Naja und das mit den 30 fps, bitte bitte bitte BlackRock, macht das weg.


----------



## Fredbuffer96 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

Hi leute!
ich hab ein anderes Problem:

Ich hab das ne ganze weile gezockt und ganz plötzlich fängt es an zu ruckeln ohne ende. Ich hab schon alles versucht: Auflösung und Grafik runtersetzen, leistungen etwas niedriger, etc. 

aber es hört nicht auf.
und wenn es ruckelt machts kein spaß mehr, weil man dann die action nicht mehr mitbekommt.

und speicherplatz habe ich auch noch 165 GB frei (von 500 GB) dürfte also nicht das problem sein.#

weiss einer ne lösung zur problem behebung?

wenn ja, würde ich mich freuen sie zu hören


danke 
Fredbuffer96


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. August 2010)

*AW: Split Second nur 30 FPS aber trotzdem flüssig*

Das Spiel is ganz unterhaltsam, aber mehr wie 8 Stunden Spielzeit sind nciht drin. Bin dann zu BLUR gewechselt wegen dem guten Online-Modus.

Wenn Split Second ruckelt, dann meist weil dein RAM vollgelaufen ist oder weil deine Grafikkarte runtertaktet. Versuch mal nen neuen Treiber und schau wie heiß deine Grafikkarte wird. Und schau auch mal nach dem freien Arbeitsspeicher.

Hatte das Problem aber auch gehabt, allerdings erst nach 2-3 Stunden. Hab dann einfach das Spiel neugestartet.


----------

